# Could the Covid roadmap be implemented without the need for the regional travel restriction?



## Eureka101 (4 May 2020)

Morning all,

Could the Covid roadmap be implemented without the regional travel restriction from May 18th or is that just wishful thinking?


----------



## Baby boomer (4 May 2020)

That's an odd thing.  The only regional, or distance related, restriction is the 2km one, and that *relates to exercise only.*  All other lawful reasons for leaving your home are distance independent.  You may, for instance, go to the supermarket down the road from you.  You may equally go to a supermarket 200km away, *if that is the purpose of your journey.  *

Now, I'm not saying that's wise, or responsible, or a good thing to do.  But it is lawful.
Most commentary on the media completely ignores the difference between mandatory and advisory.  Personally, I'm far more likely to do something if I'm asked nicely.  If I'm ordered to do so, in an arbitrary manner, I'll start looking for the loopholes.  But maybe that's just me!


----------



## llgon (4 May 2020)

At present the travel restriction applies to exercise only. However from phase 2 on June 8th social visits will be allowed and presumably the regional travel restrictions will apply to these. I would also expect it to apply to other activities as they open up until the planned lifting of the travel restriction on July 20th.  One question about it that needs to be addressed is if it will apply to those who will be returning to jobs that up until now have not been deemed essential.

To answer the OP the roadmap is designed to be flexible and open to change.  It is quite possible that the regional travel restriction could be lifted before the planned date of July 20th.  However, I think it's most unlikely it will be lifted by May 18th.


----------



## Eureka101 (4 May 2020)

That is correct, there certainly seems to be flexibility built into the roadmap.
Here’s hoping that 20th July is brought forward considerably as we observe how other countries fair with their easing of restrictions.



			https://assets.gov.ie/73722/ffd17d70fbb64b498fd809dde548f411.pdf


----------



## michaelm (4 May 2020)

Is the purpose of the regional travel restriction until Phase 4 (currently 20th July) primarily to prevent people with holiday homes travelling to same?


----------



## PM9999 (4 May 2020)

Baby boomer said:


> ...............  You may, for instance, go to the supermarket down the road from you.  You may equally go to a supermarket 200km away, *if that is the purpose of your journey.  *
> 
> ..........



And that's my interpretation of the letter of the law, but it's certainly not how the authorities are dealing with it practically. Lots of motorists have been turned back from shopping journeys. I can't now find the link, but people from Naas were trying to shop in a close neighbouring town because of queues at stores in Naas and were told to turn round. Other reports of similar actions here https://www.pressreader.com/article/281543703046723

It's personally an issue for me and my wife and we might test it out this week. We live in County Leitrim and our normal weekly "big shop" (to Tesco & Lidl) is in Longford town, about 30km away. Once or twice a month, we typically drive to Enniskillen (about 55km) to use Asda and Lidl there as we get our pensions in GBP - it's a useful minor currency hedge for us and we can also access other shops (e.g. B&M) that are not present in the Republic.

We haven't yet encountered a Garda checkpoint en route to Longford, but a pound to a pinch of snuff says there will definitely be one on the way to Enniskillen. As far as I'm aware, the border remains open for "essential" journeys and I believe the 'big weekly shop' qualifies as such under both jurisdictions.


----------



## Baby boomer (4 May 2020)

PM9999 said:


> And that's my interpretation of the letter of the law, but it's certainly not how the authorities are dealing with it practically.
> 
> .....
> 
> As far as I'm aware, the border remains open for "essential" journeys and I believe the 'big weekly shop' qualifies as such under both jurisdictions.


You are absolutely correct.  It does irk me that the Gardaí seem to be making it up as they go along.  Reports of checking people's shopping bags to see if items were "essential" and telling people which shops they're allowed visit are quite disturbing.  Gardaí exist to enforce the law and need a lawful basis for their actions.  What a government minister would LIKE to see happen is not a lawful basis for action unless that wish is encoded into law.   
It is the mark of an authoritarian banana republic when the police start "making up" the law at the whim of Government.  We are a democracy; we need to behave as one.  Encourage citizens to be responsible by all means - I'm more than happy to oblige.  Start imposing petty and arbitrary restrictions and I dig my heels in.


----------

